# Has the GCC Expert 24 LX mac plugin been released?



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have read some posts on here about this that had said this plugin would be released in february of 2011. Has this happened? Are there any new solutions?

I use adobe illustrator with mac and would like this plotter but need to know if this will work. I rather not have to buy windows and a virtual pc program for the mac.

Thanks


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you registered with GCC Club?GCC Club 
They have all the lasted downloads available for your cutter. 

Also, you can PM (Roger Plan B) http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/plan-b.html

or email/call him he may have a download GCC Vinyl Cutters, Winpcsign 2010 pro


----------



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

Just registered at GCC club. You need to register your product info to view the downloads. So I pm'd Roger, we will see what he has to say.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you have your product info? I think you get 3 extra months on your wanrrenty


----------



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have not purchased the gcc and I may not. Plan B just responded and said they have not released the plugin.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Years ago GCC cutters worked on Macs but they stopped supporting them....Maybe there are not enough Macs to make it worthwhile for them....


----------



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

Its too bad. I can not find a similar cutter with an optic lens for that price. They would probably encounter more mac users if they offered it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There are lots of products in the marketplace that do not support Macs......I am pretty sure they are correct in thinking that they can not make enough money to make it worth while......If there were money to be made they would be there to make it....


----------

